# What's this frog?



## Oblinaxx (Nov 18, 2013)

So I just found this little guy in my backyard. I have no idea about frogs only snakes haha anyone know what it is? Or is it just a garden frog? It's eyes where crazy looking. I've never seen one like this in my yard before haha. Thanks!


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 18, 2013)

its a litoria peronii 

hang on i need reasons
Peron's tree frog is one of the most variably coloured frogs in Australia, with the ability to change colour in less than one hour. It varies in shades of grey and brown, where its lightest is almost white. The frog has mottled yellow and black thighs, armpits, and groin. Occasionally, emerald spots are found on the back, which increase in number with age. A characteristic uncommon in the genus _Litoria_ is pupils which appear cross-shaped. This characteristic is only shared with Tyler's tree frog within the _Litoria_ genus. The male Peron's tree frog is about 44-53 mm, while females are 46-65 mm.
[h=2]Ecology and behaviour[edit][/h]




Peron's tree frog with a leech attached to the front foot​
The call of Peron's tree frog is a high-pitched cackle, giving it the common names: the "laughing tree frog" and the "maniacal cackle frog". The frog is found in forests, woodlands, shrublands, and open areas, often far from a water source. They inhabit a variety of niches, predominantly arboreal, such as tree hollows, cracks, and beneath flaking bark. The frog is commonly found near civilisation (such as suburban Sydney), using ponds as their breeding-water source. They can often be seen on windows or near lights at night, huntingthe insects attracted to these light sources. They can often be found at dusk on houseboat windows and beneath street lamps along the Murray River in South Australia.


----------



## Oblinaxx (Nov 18, 2013)

That's looks exactly like it! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Although it was not needed this time you are to be congratulated for having included a ventral pic. The only two things that were missing were a pic of the groin and back of the thigh and a locality. Never the less, well dne on the photos presented and their clarity.

Blue


----------

